# Purchase Zero Turn from dealer or Home Depot/Lowes



## LearnintoMow33OH (Apr 6, 2020)

What is everyone's opinion on this? A co-worker of mine is pushing me to buy my zero turn from a dealer because it is made of higher quality and can probably get a real good warranty out of them as opposed to a Home Depot or Lowes. The warranty thing, I get that and can believe you would get a better deal on a warranty from the dealer, but as for the quality I don't see how they would be any different. The part number of thew model I was looking at is the same at Home Depot and this dealer. So I would assume its the same machine, right?

This is going to be my first zero turn purchase so I am a bit hesitant right now. I planned on just going to Home Depot and picking up either a John Deere or a Toro 42", but now he has me looking into it more.

Just curious what some others thoughts are on this?


----------



## Tinsmith292 (Oct 2, 2018)

Dealer mowers are made so much better. Beefed up parts. Go look at a dealer if you can ,you will see the difference. I had a simplicity zero turn I bought from a dealer. Probably the best lawn piece of equipment I ever bought. Sold the house and the mower . Hated to sell the mower but didn't need for the smaller lawn. First zero turn I owned was a cub cudat , worse lawn purchase of my life in my opinion. If you buy from a dealer they fix in house, big box store sends out. Can be weeks if not longer to get back


----------



## LearnintoMow33OH (Apr 6, 2020)

Tinsmith292 said:


> Dealer mowers are made so much better. Beefed up parts. Go look at a dealer if you can ,you will see the difference. I had a simplicity zero turn I bought from a dealer. Probably the best lawn piece of equipment I ever bought. Sold the house and the mower . Hated to sell the mower but didn't need for the smaller lawn. First zero turn I owned was a cub cudat , worse lawn purchase of my life in my opinion. If you buy from a dealer they fix in house, big box store sends out. Can be weeks if not longer to get back


Tinsmith, are you saying to stay away from Cub Cadet? I am between a Cub Cadet and Toro right now.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

LearnintoMow33OH said:


> What is everyone's opinion on this? A co-worker of mine is pushing me to buy my zero turn from a dealer because it is made of higher quality and can probably get a real good warranty out of them as opposed to a Home Depot or Lowes. The warranty thing, I get that and can believe you would get a better deal on a warranty from the dealer, but as for the quality I don't see how they would be any different. The part number of thew model I was looking at is the same at Home Depot and this dealer. So I would assume its the same machine, right?
> 
> This is going to be my first zero turn purchase so I am a bit hesitant right now. I planned on just going to Home Depot and picking up either a John Deere or a Toro 42", but now he has me looking into it more.
> 
> Just curious what some others thoughts are on this?


Your best bet is to buy it from a dealer. Why service in house or access to a another local dealer to fix it. Better to spend a little more money and have something you'll love. I would definitely stay away from big box stores.


----------



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

I just bought an Ariens 52 XD zero turn. Absolutely no difference from my local dealer or Lowes. At least in Ariens, they're identical parts.

Lowes happened to have a deal on one, but after I confirmed my local shop was happy to service it and honor the warranty, I bought mine from Lowes. The local shop just couldn't match the price and veteran discount I got from Lowes.

Check the price, part numbers, and manuals at each place if you're concerned. But if you step up to something higher like a Gravely, Ariens, Ferris or similar... you're probably getting the same thing wherever you go.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

I bought a Husqvarna 42" zero turn from Lowes. It was a return with .8 hrs on it that I got a sweet deal on. Paid $2400 and it got a flat tire after two weeks. The store manager told me that tires weren't technically covered but they would replace it. Took them about 45 min of searching the back and coming out with the wrong wheel/tire. They finally took one off of a floor model and refunded me 5% of the purchase price of the mower for waiting an hour. Best deal ever! It was a fantastic mower. Used it for 4 seasons and never even had to replace the battery. Sold it for $2k when we bought the new house. Zero complaints and one hell of an investment!


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

I think it depends on the model you are interested in. The dealer sells higher end and commercial models and they also sell the lower end models that the big box store sells. If you are interested in the lower end models, compare at the big box and the dealer and see which is better. If you want high end, don't go to HD or Lowe's


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

If the model you are looking for is offered at both a dealer and a box store then they are the same mower. But dealers can offer service that box stores can't and will also have higher grade models available.

Take my zero turn for example. My Cub Cadet zt1 50 is exactly the same mower regardless of whether it's purchased at a dealer or a box store. I bought mine at Home Depot because they had it in stock and it was $200 off, the dealer had to order it and there was no sale price. But if it needs service under warranty the dealer is where Cub Cadet will send me for service.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

HarryZoysia said:


> I think it depends on the model you are interested in. The dealer sells higher end and commercial models and they also sell the lower end models that the big box store sells. If you are interested in the lower end models, compare at the big box and the dealer and see which is better. If you want high end, don't go to HD or Lowe's


This is exactly the case.

Warranty is likely the same, if it is indeed the same mower.

Depending on your needs, a big-box store ZTR will be just fine.

But it might be worth bumping your budget up to get a higher quality machine that will last much longer and cause you less frustration.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Tinsmith292 said:


> Dealer mowers are made so much better. Beefed up parts. Go look at a dealer if you can ,you will see the difference. I had a simplicity zero turn I bought from a dealer. Probably the best lawn piece of equipment I ever bought. Sold the house and the mower . Hated to sell the mower but didn't need for the smaller lawn. First zero turn I owned was a cub cudat , worse lawn purchase of my life in my opinion. If you buy from a dealer they fix in house, big box store sends out. Can be weeks if not longer to get back


This is one of the biggest myths of big box stores. If the model number is the same between the dealer and the big box store, it's the exact same. In fact, next time you are at your local big box store, check on the back of the John Deere mowers. They will have a dealer sticker on them. That means the dealer came in and approved of the assembly. Bought my JD D130 at my Deere dealership because they offered free pickup and delivery for any service but he said they are the exact same mowers. You can just buy higher end models at a dealership as opposed to the big box store.


----------



## Tinsmith292 (Oct 2, 2018)

LearnintoMow33OH said:


> Tinsmith292 said:
> 
> 
> > Dealer mowers are made so much better. Beefed up parts. Go look at a dealer if you can ,you will see the difference. I had a simplicity zero turn I bought from a dealer. Probably the best lawn piece of equipment I ever bought. Sold the house and the mower . Hated to sell the mower but didn't need for the smaller lawn. First zero turn I owned was a cub cudat , worse lawn purchase of my life in my opinion. If you buy from a dealer they fix in house, big box store sends out. Can be weeks if not longer to get back
> ...


just my experience, hated my cub cadet. Nothing but problems


----------

